# Date time group



## Harley Sailor (22 Jul 2008)

I was just wondering what is with the date format on this site.  Why is it following the US style.  Does not the Canaca Goverment use the day month year format.  Am I wrong in my recearch that the US of A is the only country that uses the month day year format.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2008)

I've noticed the dates here read many ways.  For example, my time on site reads as such:

Time wasted for PMedMoe

Birthday 1965-03-22 (43 Years, 133 Days, 9 Hours, 50 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-17-11 (1 Year, 248 Days, 2 Hours, 7 Minutes ago) 

The date for my birthday reads year-month-day but the registration date reads year-day-month.

 ???


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jul 2008)

You can change it in your profile to fit what you use.

Its the first thing in "Look and Layout Preferences."

-Deadpan


----------



## xena (22 Jul 2008)

Could be that the software was created in the States?  Heck, the internet was born out of a US DOD project, IIRC.  Either that, or Al Gore thunk it up - one of the two. :rofl:

One of the Mods or Mike himself could give you the firm answer.  But, FWIW, I agree with you and prefer the more-or-less international standard.  It's just not something I get worked up over anymore - bigger issues going on right now.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jul 2008)

xena said:
			
		

> Heck, the internet was born out of a US DOD project, IIRC.



In 1973, the U.S. Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) initiated a research program to investigate techniques and technologies for interlinking packet networks of different kinds. The object was to develop communication protocols which would allow networked computers to communicate across multiple, linked packet networks. This was called the Internetting project and the system of networks that emerged from all this research was known as the "Internet". The system of protocols which was developed during this research is known as the TCP/IP Protocol Suite, after the two initial protocols developed: Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and Internet Protocol (IP).


----------



## xena (22 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> In 1973, the U.S. Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) initiated a research program to investigate techniques and technologies for interlinking packet networks of different kinds. The object was to develop communication protocols which would allow networked computers to communicate across multiple, linked packet networks. This was called the Internetting project and the system of networks that emerged from all this research was known as the "Internet". The system of protocols which was developed during this research is known as the TCP/IP Protocol Suite, after the two initial protocols developed: Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and Internet Protocol (IP).



... so you're saying Al Gore _*didn't*_ think it up all by himself?  I... I... I'm shocked.  I don't know what to think anymore.  My whole perception of reality has been challenged.  Everything's going black.  I'm scared.  Hold me.


 :rofl:


----------



## Harley Sailor (22 Jul 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> You can change it in your profile to fit what you use.
> 
> Its the first thing in "Look and Layout Preferences."
> 
> -Deadpan



Thank  You ... I just never thought to look there.  Changes have been made and I'm happy now. Just my OCD taking control.


----------



## navymich (22 Jul 2008)

Harley Sailor said:
			
		

> ... Just my OCD taking control.


----------



## Dragon69 (24 Jul 2008)

Maybe you should learn english first, before comlaining about the Date Format.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Jul 2008)

Dragon69 said:
			
		

> Maybe you should learn english first, before *comlaining* about the Date Format.



Pot this is Kettle..Black now OVER!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2008)

Dragon69 said:
			
		

> Maybe you should learn english first, before comlaining about the Date Format.



Well done on your 1st post ever!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Pot this is Kettle..Black now OVER!



 :rofl:


----------



## Franko (24 Jul 2008)

Dragon69 said:
			
		

> Maybe you should learn english first, before comlaining about the Date Format.



Perhaps you should re-read the forum Guidelines.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I've noticed the dates here read many ways.  For example, my time on site reads as such:
> 
> Time wasted for PMedMoe
> 
> ...



Well that's just silly... fixed!


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well that's just silly... fixed!



Thanks!!!


----------

